# Hello, My Name is Jett... And I'm a Halloweenoholic. . .



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Love this! I can definitely relate. To me, there is no magic greater than that which I feel on Halloween/month of October.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! Couldn't agree more


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

I love hearing posts like this.. keeps it in perspective for me cause it's definitely a special holiday to us..


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! It's always been a big part of my life, as I'm sure it has been for everyone on this forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

I love what u wrote, its kinda like that for us here with the kids and grandkids And I'm a Halloweenoholic too. thank you for your inspireing words


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. You are too gracious. I'm quite glad you enjoyed it


----------

